# What is this Art?



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2007)

Is this one art or several? Korean MMA, perhaps?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcwgN9dmpag&mode=related&search=


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 31, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Is this one art or several? Korean MMA, perhaps?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcwgN9dmpag&mode=related&search=


 
found this on wikipedia:

"Because yu sul became extinct in its original form, many martial artists, especially Koreans, has finally and recently decided to revive the modern version of this Korean version of jujitsu called, _*GongKwon Yusul*_. This extreme martial art combines the techniques and methods of Taekwondo, Kyokushin, Yudo, and Jujitsu."

Not much else easily found online though... anyone have any personal experience?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like fun


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 1, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> Looks like fun


 
And....it's Korean:mst: :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 1, 2007)

It does look like a lot of fun!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 1, 2007)

At first I thought it was grapplers against kickers with the lesson being, "What is the stupidist thing I can do against a grappler?"
Sean


----------



## Eun (Sep 8, 2007)

It's a new mordern Korean MAs. As far as I know, similar with Judo or BJJ but also allows punches and kicks. 
THere is an english website of it. 

http://www.gongkwon.com/eng/index.htm


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2007)

This has always been apart of the TKD I was tought.


----------



## Independent_TKD (Sep 8, 2007)

From the looks of it, this martial art appreas to be a Korean version of MMA which is not a bad thing. I think many serious martial artists know that a well-rounded knowledge of MA is a must.

I visited the English website. I think this martial art will lose a lot of credibility if it contnues to allow certifications, belts, etc. to be awarded through email, video, or DVD home study. No reputable MA would allow this. Otherwise, I like the idea of TKD practicioners branching out and trying new things.


----------



## wade (Sep 8, 2007)

Lauren, good clear post. Thanks, wade


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> This has always been apart of the TKD I was tought.


 
Exactly, Master Stoker!  I agree.  Old names - - New names - - That is why they argued for a single term, following WWII, to represent all of Korean Martial Art combat skills.  "Taekwondo" was intended to be the term that covered all of this, and those that study true, complete Taekwondo already train this way.

It is odd to me when I see things like this written as including the best of Taekwondo, Yudo (Judo), etc.  Taekwondo already has this, so how can you stick all of Taekwondo into another art that would just repeat the same training?  It is too bad that so many people study such a butchered form of Taekwondo that they don't recognize the real thing when they see it.  What is shown in this video, though, is partially demonstration material. and partial competition with rules.  I can see some flaws in what they are doing, and hard core training goes much further than this.


----------

